# "startup disk full" half of hard drive space used too fast



## myorangecrush (Jul 28, 2007)

Could it be a var/spool problem?

I have a powerbook g4, 60 GB. OSX 10.3.9

I have about 15GB in music and usually had about 30GB of free space on the HD when i looked in finder. (I dont remember when the last time i looked, but it was within a few months).

New applications that I am using are SKYPE, FIREFOX, & LIMEWIRE (I have since deleted limewire).

While using FireFox today, I got the message about "Startup disk full." I started to look thorough my folders to see what was going on and where the large files were. I deleted all of my Pics to free up 2GB so that I would not crash.

I could not find any abnormally large files or folders and I have not downloaded anything large, but the space is now taken.

I read about the var/spool not clearing a few places and thought "this sounds like me" so i went to check the size of that folder and the system has been "calculating size" for a while now.  I think this may be whats wrong. (I have a feeling it is about 28 GB, only becuase thats what is missing)

Quetion is, is there a way to trouble shoot and clear this spool and to ffix it so that it self clears in the future?  

Thanx in advance.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 28, 2007)

Download the 10.3 version of Yasu and run those maintenance routines. This might help.


----------



## jbarley (Jul 28, 2007)

if you download and run "WhatSize" you'll be able to track down the culprits.

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/13006

jb.


----------



## myorangecrush (Jul 28, 2007)

i think i got it. 

while the forum here was downgrading, i read about 20 articles and found out how to search for the large files and folders using that my problem was the console log. apparently i was having a problem with a tiff file loading in firefox and it get posting errors to the log. I ended up with one log with 18.5 GB and one with 5.5 GB.

The logs were so big I could not even load them in the console window, so i deleted them and firefox. 

Thanx anyone who read and thought about this. 

-MOC


----------



## fryke (Jul 28, 2007)

"while the forum here was downgrading"?


----------



## ScottW (Jul 28, 2007)

fryke said:


> "while the forum here was downgrading"?



See http://macosx.com/forums/site-discussion/294931-server-change.html#post1414493


----------

